

Cold fusion continues - Anniversary E-Cat Interview - zeratul
http://pesn.com/2012/01/14/9602012_Momentous_Breakthroughs_Announced_During_Anniversary_E-Cat_Interview/

======
cultureulterior
Scamming continues!

